# Dometic oven door



## Tony0851

Can anyone help. We have the Dometic tower system with the oven at the top. The door will no longer close properly. One side hinge as sprained somehow. Our van come out of warranty in August so we can't claim. I know it's a fault as we had the hinges replaced under warranty on our last Van. As anyone had any joy with Dometic replacing these with no warranty, or as anyone had a go at replacing them. I think it's time they come up with a better hinge. Regards Tony


----------



## wobby

Forget the warranty as dometic won't want to know. We had a tec tower, the condenser unit at the back leaked and the fridge stopped working, neither Dometic or Carthago wanted to know about it. I threatened the dealer with legal action quoting the "Sale Of Goods act" it states that you have a 5 year warranty in England 4years in Scotland, with certain conditions, the dealer paid up. Your problem was a common falt with the oven door it happened to ours too.

Wobby


----------



## rosalan

It may not be possible or practical for you to buy replacement hinges but your dealer can get them. There are many parts only available to dealers who may take a small profit. Contact CamperUK in Lincoln who are Burstner agents and will no doubt have the part or obtain it far quicker than you can.

Alan


----------



## Tony0851

Thanks for the info Alan and Wobby. My dealer is Camperuk I will try them in the morning


----------



## stewartwebr

I recently had issues with dometic and an item just out of warranty. They did eventually cover the repair. I was thinking as I read your post who you bought the van from, hoping it was Camperuk then read further on to find it was. 
Having bought 2 Burstner Elegance vans from them I am certain they will take care of you. Having bought 10 motorhomes over the years no one in the UK gives better customer care and support than Camperuk IMHO
Alan Pickering the Service Manager/ Director will take care of you for sure ask to speak with him direct and I am confident you will be happy of the outcome. 

Remember to let us know how you get on. 

Stewart


----------



## Tony0851

Thanks for that Stuart. We have dealt with Alan he is a nice chap I will ring him after hols and post what the outcome is.


----------



## stewartwebr

Tony

This may help

[email protected]


----------



## Tony0851

Thanks Stuart. Email sent Regards. Tony


----------



## Tony0851

I contacted Camper UK regarding replacing the oven door hinge. They said they will not change it under warrenty because Dometic not honour it and to replace it the cost is £300.00 parts and labour. Not happy


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Tony,

I can not assist directly with the issue you are experiencing, however I can offer advice on the hinges available from Dometic; the following information is generated from the last revision of the RMT7655L as listed on the Dometic Pro Corner parts system. The production date can be confirmed by your preferred dealer who has direct access to the parts system. The prices are those I would offer the parts for however dealers are entitled to set their own pricing structure. Additionally dealers with Pro Corner access can organise third party delivery, and we are not invoiced carriage for doing so.

Hinge, right, left
Until production date 31/12/07
PN 4071465589. £69.82exc

Hinge, right, left
From production date 01/01/08
PN 4071465928. £58.73exc

You can not use the later hinges on an earlier appliance as from memory the door and cabinet are not compatible.

I hope this information is of some help, and if you can provide me with your production number I would be able to confirm the validity of the above and the production date of the appliance for you.

Dometic have an approved network of service technicians, many mobile who may also be worth contacting to discuss installation as those who are mobile have lower overheads and lower labour rates and you can find details in the following link:

http://www.dometicapproved.co.uk/service.aspx

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY

£60/70 for hinges someone is having a larf :roll: 

tony


----------



## gaspode

> £60/70 for hinges someone is having a larf :roll:
> 
> tony


Except that it's not funny is it?

Seriously, regardless of when the warranty ran out, if you can make a case (with some researched and documented evidence) that these failed hinges are a common problem, known to Dometic, you could quite reasonably make a claim that the oven was "not fit for purpose" under the sale of goods act.

I think this would mean you making a claim against the dealer you bought it from (even though it's not necessarily their fault) and there may not be much mileage in terms of reimbursement after you've met the small claims court costs, but it'll give you a good deal of satisfaction and you'd be doing everyone else a favour who has similar problems. It's not good enough for large companies to sell major items which they know have generic faults and then refuse to acknowledge any culpability, even worse when they expect you to pay 10 times what the spare parts are worth.

Make some enquiries with the CAB/Trading Standards people as to how you should proceed. In the meantime, why not ask on this and other forums how many M/H or caravan owners have experienced the same problem? You may get a good response.


----------



## Wizzo

Good advice above but I would squeeze Camper UK again first. Wobby was partially right but in fact it's 6 years in England and 5 in Scotland under the Sale of Goods Act. I would tell them how disappointed you are in their response from such a well respected dealer and then mention that you know that the SoG Act covers you for 6 years in England. If you just ended up paying for the hinges and they covered the labour it would be a partial result.

JohnW


----------



## stewartwebr

I would suggest you make contact direct to Dometic. I had to do the same when my fridge freezer failed. I appreciate in terms of the SoG Act it is Camper UK. But Dometic made the defective product. 

I am currently away in the van but have the contact details of the director at Dometic. I shall post details on Monday.


----------



## Tony0851

Thanks for all your response. There clearly is a problem with the hinges this one will be the third I have had in two vans. I have had a go at Camper UK not budge they saying its Dometic who's at fault. I will wait till Stuart posts details of Dometics director. I will keep you posted


----------



## rosalan

When I hear of respected dealers backing out, I am inclined to feel they may feel they have good reason based on past experiences with Dometic.
Electrolux were not particularly cheap on parts but since the American Dometic took over, their prices have skyrocketed.
Alan


----------



## dalspa

I agree with Stewart on this one. Dometic designed and (had) made the appliance and should be responsible for replacing/repairing a faulty part due to their poor design. If it had been a part on a car that affected the safety aspect of the vehicle, then they would have to have a recall and put right. It should be the same for any manufacturer caused defect - whether a safety issue or not. Unfortunately, it's a case of the BIG against the minions. I'm a self employed (structural) designer, and if I designed something wrong then my client would soon be after my blood.
I hope my Dometic tower unit doesn't develop the same problem.

DavidL


----------



## Razzo

I have 2009 Burstner ixeo which has the domestic oven over the fridge, but the door lifts up. This door would not stay up so it was replaced by HOE during my current 12 month warranty. Last week I parked next to guy with a 2008 Burstner and he has had his lift hinges replaced this year too. He saw that his had insufficient grease and that they had bent as they were too tight. He fitted copper grease for the high temperatures. 
He offered some to me so I applied some and now the door will not stay up again. The hinges were different to look at and one came with grease and needed it and the other one did not and should not have. I am guessing that your door is side opening and therefore the addition of high temp grease should not cause a problem but may give a longer life. (I now need to buy some solvent and wash the grease out)


----------



## gaspode

> I have had a go at Camper UK not budge they saying its Dometic who's at fault


I'm quite sure they're correct and can appreciate their position - but...............

In law THEY are responsible, regardless of whether the fault for the defect lies with them or not. You need to insist they deal with it and in turn claim compensation from Dometic if that's where the fault lies.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hello

Sorry for the delay, I have been down with the dreaded cold that is going around:

Try this guy

Jason Dalton
Director of Aftermarket Sales

[email protected]

Good luck


----------



## MyGalSal

Last summer we had same problem with hinges on our Tec Tower Dometic oven (van now 3 years old). We went to Knowepark, Edinburgh (we did not buy the van from them, they weren't a Hymer agent at the time) and they were great. Ordered hinges from Dometic for us at cost of £50 for the pair. When they arrived they were found to be the wrong type - even though the correct part number was ordered. Seems to be some confusion at Dometic's end like changing their numbering system or date of manufacture or whatever. We were NOT impressed with Dometic. Anyway, no problem said Knowepark. My husband removed the defective hinges and they took a photograph, emailed it to Dometic, spoke to them at length and eventually correct hinges arrived. It is an easy task, removing the hinges and refitting them.
The new hinges seem to be a slightly different design and work better than the original which were rubbish from the start.
Sal

PS My husband has just told me he had to use a torx TT25x100 driver for the job then its just remove four screws.


----------

